# New projects coming soon



## frankp (Jan 5, 2020)

We recently stopped by the local Woodcraft for some reason I can't remember (don't like the people who seem to be the owners) and picked up a couple of pen kits and a seam ripper and magnifying glass kit. The kids (ages 8 and 10) are looking forward to turning their first pieces. Will put some pics up tomorrow. We drilled the blanks and glued in the inserts today so hopefully tomorrow we can make some progress on the actual turning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 7, 2020)

Not "tomorrow" but here are a couple of pics. First is my daughter's selections. The green acrylic will be a slimline pen. The white/opal will be a small magnifying glass pendant. 



 

My son wanted to do acrylic as well but we messed up drilling it so he chose some Flame Box Elder (courtesy of our very own Kevin) and went with a slightly larger blank since he's doing a "Wall Street" style pen.



 

And the completely turned FBE handle for a seam ripper as a birthday gift to my wife. I turned this one with help from both kids and one of their friends from school. Everyone took a turn (pun only partially intended.) Finished with a plain old finishing wax.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2020)

Always good to get the kiddos involved in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

